# Bison Bay



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is absolutely gorgeous! So glad you were able to save him from such a horrible situation. My first real dog was a GSD. They are amazing dogs and I loved her with all my heart. I had to put her to sleep March of last year due to Degenerative Myelopathy (such a horrible disease that GSD are extremely prone to). It is strictly poodles for me from now on though. I just can't stand the shedding! Lol. 

This is her. Her name is Micah. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Micah is beautiful. So sorry for your loss. ): I see she also loved water though. Bison has loved water before he even knew what it was.
While he was blowing his puppy coat, I would find fuzz EVERYWHERE. The shedding is down to a minimum FOR NOW lol.. I am so glad he's come into my life, I call him my little pocket Shepherd. He's so petite.

I am glad to see you also have a toy!! My family has been joking around that you're either a big dog person or a small dog person. Nope, I'm just a good dog person. LOL


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Bison's story. I am glad you were able to get him out of a bad situation. Micah was a very pretty girl. So sorry you had such a hard time with illness poodlecrazy. You both know that poolann calls her GSDs "german shedders," right? I think that is so funny and true. You can't, or wait maybe the two of you can, imagine how much hair we sweep up from Peeves.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It really was good of you to rescue three members of his litter, keeping the (formerly) ugly duckling for yourself. Bison is turning into a very handsome dog! I cannot bear to hear of the type of abuse those puppies suffered. I wish our animal control officers had greater latitude to confiscate animals and to issue punitive fines. Sadly, they can only do triage in Houston. The good news is that Willie Nelson has a very imposing bodyguard in his pal, Bison


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you, he is definitely a high percentage of German Shedder lol but I believe his dam is mixed with some Border Collie. & I wish AC could do more as well, even officers who have good hearts and mean well, are only allowed to do so much. 
He loves Willie Nelson, and Willie is starting to love him as his big little brother.


----------

